# ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 Windows XP MCE graphics driver needed



## gobucs92 (May 31, 2008)

i need a graphics card driver for ATI RAdeon XPress 1150 graphics card. MY OS is WIndows XP Media Center Edition and i have not yet found a graphics card driver that will work for me on my laptop. I want a driver that can run World of Warcraft. Thank you guys!


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Here you go:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=mce/integrated-mce (37.4MB)

This version of their driver pack is designed for your operating system and chipset.

If you don't have fast internet, you can choose to only download the display driver, and not the Cataract Control Center:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=mce/integratedip-mce (14.7MB)


----------



## narender (Jul 12, 2008)

gobucs92 said:


> i need a graphics card driver for ATI RAdeon XPress 1150 graphics card. MY OS is WIndows XP Media Center Edition and i have not yet found a graphics card driver that will work for me on my laptop. I want a driver that can run World of Warcraft. Thank you guys!


----------



## narender (Jul 12, 2008)

i need a graphics card driver for ATI RAdeon XPress 1150 graphics card driver


----------

